# Renaming of channels



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think a great feature would be either one of the following:

1.) Allow the user to change a setting which displays the affiliate network name(ABC, CBS, NBC...) in the guide instead of (or in addition to) the local network callsign. (instead of KDKADT it could read CBSHD)

2.) Allow the user the ability to rename the channels. In the channel list add an option to rename the channel, this way I can specify it as CBS or CBSHD or CBSHD2(we have two CBS networks here).

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

To extend this, it would be cool to be able to make your own virtual channel lineup (and maybe even to share them online). For example, DirecTV puts your local over-the-air channels on their advertised channel (my local 19 was on channel 19), but my cable company doesn't. It would be neat to have a (web-based) channel remapper, where I could put my locals on their advertised channel number and group the sports, news, movie, etc. channels the way I'd like.


----------

